# Your ideal Poling Skiff



## sm20cf (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: The ideal Poling Skiff*

Something like this: http://spearflatsskiffs.com/?page_id=78

I think 17' or less allows a skiff to be nimble when spinning, stopping, etc. Low freeboard to eliminate sailing in a crosswind. Ability to run with low hp so it doesn't break the bank and less weight affords a shallower draft. Also, a skiff should sit as level as possible in the water. A boat that squats won't track as well.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: The ideal Poling Skiff*

18' long, narrow (~52" wide), light as possible, very simple layout. I like flat bottom hulls because they slide across mudflats better, but others like mod vees because they ride a bit better. I'd like a platform.

Nate


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The ideal Poling Skiff*

The ideal Poling Skiff?

The definition changes from day to day, location by location and species targeted.

There will never be just one!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The ideal Poling Skiff*

My vote is for the "Grass Slipper"


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: The ideal Poling Skiff*



> The ideal Poling Skiff?
> 
> The definition changes from day to day,  location by location and species targeted.
> 
> There will never be just one!




Edited Title. :


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

East Cape Glide got it all! I have been with this build from day 1. right now the finished mold already pop out last week and now a finished cap with HUGE storage and deck is put on the hull this week. badass skiff! that's all I'm gotta say....


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

My best friend's Hells Bay Pro. That way I can fish one of the best and not have to drop a dime for it!

In all seriousness, one that gets up in less than foot, poles easy, and is super quiet. The rest is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

If you won the lottery, then tell me you wouldn't take a Chittum.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

17.6" long enough to span a decent chop while fitting in the garage.
Low freeboard to keep it out of the wind.
Narrower beam to keep power requirements low 30hp range
Must track straight no crabbing in the wind and no hull slap and most importantly easy to pole. 
Hint of deadrise should help the tracking and ride. Nice sharp bow entry with big overhanging deck to deflect spray when you need to drop the tabs down.
Front and rear deck hatches for dry storage. 

AFFORDABLE
Something like the IPB modular concept in a true poling skiff.

The glide, new beavertail and maverick S all should be interesting.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

It would be nice to see more competitors in the ankona price range.

Anyone want to start a side project?


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

My perfect poling skiff...
12' long
Flatbottom
Fiberglass
Small platform on the bow
9.9HP
No electronics
Floats in about 4" of water with motor tilted up
Super wet ride
Handles chop poorly

But this is MY "perfect" poling skiff. I'm sure yours is different.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Since I've already got my old Maverick stuffed in my garage and in my neighborhood you can't keep a skiff outside.... My ideal skiff needs to be 15' long and would still need a trailer with a folding tongue.... to be able to fit in along-side the Maverick.

At any rate I'd want a minimum skiff with a tiller steered motor set up to fish just one angler. There wouldn't be any provisions for a bait well and nothing on the skiff to hinder a fly rod in action. It would strictly be a lure or fly proposition and the only propulsion would be a pushpole. I'd like it to float in 5" with me and my angler aboard -but would gladly settle for 6". The only luxury would be a comfortable bass-type folding seat for my angler set up on top of a small dry box set length wise right in front of where I'll be using a tiller extension....


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Capt. Bob read my mind.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Flatbottom
> 9.9HP
> No electronics
> Floats in about 4" of water with motor tilted up
> ...


Got all of that covered...and a pocket tunnel 

Even so, I still find myself out in the garage thinking about "Next".


----------



## regiamason (Sep 14, 2013)

"If you won the lottery, then tell me you wouldn't take a Chittum."

HOW TRUE!!! Some will argue that they have the best and paid less than 3k for what they have.I agree,To each is own.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> If you won the lottery, then tell me you wouldn't take a Chittum.


Shoot, if I won the lottery, I'd have this:

http://www.charterworld.com/index.html?sub=yacht-charter&charter=luxury-charter-boat-pangaea-918

Not only does this have four Hell's Bays on the deck, there is a center console and an cabin power cruiser on it too.  

I went to Punta Gorda Belize in 2010 for a week permit fishing.  On the first day we run to the flats only to see this boat and all four HBs on the water.  Turns out the guy who owned it also owns Machaca Hill Lodge and had just came from the Seychelles.  He hired Scully and Eworth Garbutt and actually brought a guide from the Seychelles back with him to fish Belize.  I fished with Eworth after that and he told me all about it - pretty amazing.

That my friends is the upper echelon.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

This was my ideal poling skiff and was setup the way Lemaymiami described earlier.  No frills or excess crap to take up space and add weight.  I could store 4 fly rods under each gunnel without any obstructions.

I still miss my old Gordon 16', but I needed a little more length and a little more power when tarpon fishing along the beach. 

I've often thought about trying to buy back my Gordon. :'(


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> This was my ideal poling skiff and was setup the way Lemaymiami described earlier.  No frills or excess crap to take up space and add weight.  I could store 4 fly rods under each gunnel without any obstructions.
> 
> I still miss my old Gordon 16', but I needed a little more length and a little more power when tarpon fishing along the beach.
> 
> I've often thought about trying to buy back my Gordon.   :'(


Always loved this skiff...


----------



## DrG (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh boy, that's always a difficult question -- made even more difficult by the immediate choices that present themselves.

On any given day here they are (in ascending hull length order): 

2010 Ankona Native 14 with Tohatsu 30 tiller
2001 HB Whipray with Tohatsu 50 TLDI tiller
2001 Egret 16 with Yamaha F115
2007 Gordon Waterman 18 with Yamaha F70
2010 Egret 2011 with Yamaha 250 VMax SHO
2009 Cigarette Topfish 39 with 3xMerc VRod 300's

I wanted to post pics of each but still need to figure that part out.


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

> Oh boy, that's always a difficult question -- made even more difficult by the immediate choices that present themselves.
> 
> On any given day here they are (in ascending hull length order):
> 
> ...


Just curious why you picked the 2010 SUV over the 2014? Have they made improvements that weren't necessarily improvements?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

A silent hover craft


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

My Perfect poling skiff would draft 2",  go 75mph in 6' chop comfortably, have seating for 12,  be easy to pole, 2010 or newer and cost less than $3000.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Where is coosaw? That kid is creative. Can't wait to read his post.


----------



## tj14 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd have to think a price point would have to be part of a realistic design wish list, what someone would be willing to pay for 'said skiff'. Its great to say I want this and that, etc. Everyone wants an HB fit and finish but if you're actually building this 'design skiff', what do you really want to pay?


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

> This was my ideal poling skiff and was setup the way Lemaymiami described earlier.  No frills or excess crap to take up space and add weight.  I could store 4 fly rods under each gunnel without any obstructions.
> 
> I still miss my old Gordon 16', but I needed a little more length and a little more power when tarpon fishing along the beach.
> 
> I've often thought about trying to buy back my Gordon.   :'(


That is the definition of flawless. How long is that push pole? My whipray has a 21ft extreme but that looks to be at least 24.


----------



## DrG (Apr 19, 2012)

Viper, I have not followed any of the revisions that Ankona made to subsequent hull forms. I own the 2010 Ankona Native and thoroughly enjoy it in the limited time I'm able to use it. I also own all of those other hulls -- so my choice on any given day is dictated by the conditions, crew and target species.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

This is the only boat I have poled besides my gheenoe so I can't compare. 

But it sure is nice


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> This is the only boat I have poled besides my gheenoe so I can't compare.
> 
> But it sure is nice


Details man!  What is that - I can't make out the brand.


----------



## sm20cf (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks like a Skull Island Skiff. Bet it poled saweet!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes sir Skull Island


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm partial to this one


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> This is the only boat I have poled besides my gheenoe so I can't compare.
> 
> But it sure is nice


push pole holder looks familiar......... thats sweeet !


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Tide


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

oh yeah.... i Guess so.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

The original HB gladeskiff with a 25hp 2 stroke tiller, portable fuel tank, with a quick release poling platform.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I want a solo skiff or a nice NMZ. I already got the engine.


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

> The original HB gladeskiff with a 25hp 2 stroke tiller, portable fuel tank, with a quick release poling platform.


Your right, that's a sweet setup.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

and what's clear to me... is that most folks ideal poling skiff needs to be their second or third boat (one for backcountry/inshore, one for offshore, then that ideal poling skiff....

your mileage may vary....


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

and what's clear to me... is that most folks ideal poling skiff needs to be their second or third boat (one for backcountry/inshore, one for offshore, then that ideal poling skiff....

your mileage may vary....


----------

